# [APP] TrafficViews: Built for commuters.



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

*I just published a little app called TrafficViews*.

View attachment 1651


The idea is to streamline the Google Maps interface for use by commuters. I've done so by allowing a database of saved "views" which correlate to specific points on the map that can be recalled simply and easily via the menu.

This app was born out of necessity, I was tired of trying to "star" places and zoom/pan around Google maps to check traffic when I left for work... this app makes viewing my "Traffic Views" painless by allowing me to save and recall them.

I've added a bunch of options:

Map type (satellite or regular map)
Turn off animations (save data)
Update Interval (for tracking you via "follow me" from the menu, save battery by limiting gps queries)
Default zoom level (used to quickly zoom to your preferred level from the menu)
Full screen (hides the notification bar, if you want your g/f to think you have a tomtom)
Keep screen on
Keep screen bright (in case you want to keep it on in your vehicle mount at night )
Allow landscape (if you are using a horizontal vehicle mount and don't want to change your rotate settigns)

*Thanks for looking.*

Dustin

*Market Links (Via Phone):*

*Ad supported version*
View attachment 1646

Link: market://search?q=pname:com.dustinjorge.trafficview

*Donate Version*
View attachment 1647

Link: market://search?q=pname:com.dustinjorge.trafficview.pro

*Market Links (Web):*

*Ad supported version:*
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dustinjorge.trafficview

*[SUB]Donate Version (No Ads):[/SUB]*
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dustinjorge.trafficview.pro


----------

